# Write name on the clip or on the nib



## PFMan (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I am in my quest of finding the best way to engrave something on the clip or on the nib. So it is metal engraving.

I have the Neje laser toy that it could works with some resins (not all), with wood, but not works fine with metal at all.

I was thinking in buy a pantograph engraver. What do you think? What do you use to do this kind of jobs?

Laser (better then Neje), CNC,.. ?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Jordi

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokie (Apr 21, 2019)

I plan to put a maker’s mark on my clips whenever I get to that point in my penmaking journey and it appears the best way to do it is by doing a chemical or electric etching process (at least for one-off or limited run items). If you search for “metal etching” on YouTube, you’ll see tons of examples of people using batteries or ferric chloride with a masking material.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 21, 2019)

Micro Stamps can do something similar.

Straight Shank Stamp [CA01-365] - $85.00 : Microstamp, Jeweler's & Crafter's choice for custom stamps & supplies


----------



## Curly (Apr 21, 2019)

Keep in mind most pen clips are plated and if you engrave through to the base metal you'll see the difference. Take a scrap pen part and file a corner and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## PFMan (Apr 21, 2019)

hokie said:


> I plan to put a maker’s mark on my clips whenever I get to that point in my penmaking journey and it appears the best way to do it is by doing a chemical or electric etching process (at least for one-off or limited run items). If you search for “metal etching” on YouTube, you’ll see tons of examples of people using batteries or ferric chloride with a masking material.



It is not a bad idea. I will take a look!! I didn't think about this method at all.
Thanks, hokie!!



leehljp said:


> Micro Stamps can do something similar.
> 
> Straight Shank Stamp [CA01-365] - $85.00 : Microstamp, Jeweler's & Crafter's choice for custom stamps & supplies



I can see this method in my future handmade clips. But not do this in a fountain pen nib... 

Thanks, leehljp!!



Curly said:


> Keep in mind most pen clips are plated and if you engrave through to the base metal you'll see the difference. Take a scrap pen part and file a corner and you'll see what I mean.



That is a very important point. I guess no all clips can be physical 'marked', but if I am trying to engrave bronze, steel or nickel silver, i can engreve them 

thanks, Curly!


----------



## Curly (Apr 21, 2019)

I didn’t realize you were making your pens from scratch and not kits. That being the case you get to engrave in any way that makes you happy. You can even plate them after should that fit in with your tastes.


----------



## PFMan (Apr 21, 2019)

Curly said:


> I didn’t realize you were making your pens from scratch and not kits. That being the case you get to engrave in any way that makes you happy. You can even plate them after should that fit in with your tastes.


That is the point... I don't know what gonna make me happy.

Neje no. More powerful lasers can engrave metal?

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokie (Apr 21, 2019)

PFMan said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t realize you were making your pens from scratch and not kits. That being the case you get to engrave in any way that makes you happy. You can even plate them after should that fit in with your tastes.
> ...



I think there are certainly lasers that can engrave metal, but they are exponentially more expensive and require far more expertise to run than the Neje style lasers. I think Edison nibs and Goulet Pens’ nibs are laser engraved Jowos. Take a look at those for what the final look might turn out like. I’m not a huge fan of the rough look, but it’s an individual thing I suppose.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2019)

PFMan said:


> More powerful lasers can engrave metal?


Yes, but you need a much more powerful laser. Even the 40 watt lasers discussed in THIS THREAD cannot engrave metal directly. There is a ceramic material which you can paint onto the metal (also available as sticky tape); the laser fuses it to the metal, and afterwards you can wash off the unexposed areas. It leaves the image as a raised coating on top of the metal.
In order to actually engrave metal you have to step up to systems like Epilog or Glowforge (which can just about engrave metal, but not all metals.) These are expensive.


----------



## frank123 (Apr 21, 2019)

It might be a lot less expensive (considering equipment) to have them engraved by someone with the proper laser equipment than to think about investing that much to engrave a limited number of parts.


----------



## Bret (Aug 9, 2019)

I also stood by this problem.
Then met someone who owns a Gravograph M20. With this device you can engrave small parts.
So I was able to log my heads

Here is a link of the machine:





						Gravur von Schmuck, Kulis: Kleine Graviermaschine | Gravograph
					

Die M20-Graviermaschine sind für kleine Gravierprojekte: Schmuck, Kulis usw. Sie ist sehr vielseitig, ergonomisch und einfach zu transportieren.




					www.gravograph.ch


----------

